# Gaming-Laptop für ~700€



## piinnn (5. Februar 2018)

*Gaming-Laptop für ~700€*

Hallo Leute,
Ich suche einen neuen Laptop für einen Freund für einen Preis von ca. 700€.
Er will mit dem Laptop zocken und Filme, Videos etc schauen. 
Was meint ihr wäre in der Preisklasse das beste für ihn ? 
Größe, Gewicht etc. spielen keine Rolle, wobei er nicht zu klein sein sollte


----------



## airXgamer (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Gaming-Laptop für ~700€*

Definiere "zocken". Minecraft in HD ohne Texture Pack oder PUBG?


----------



## facehugger (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Gaming-Laptop für ~700€*

Schau dir mal den hier an:

HP Pavilion 15-bc300ng schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

ist nur ein Schnellschuss im Budget...

Gruß


----------



## piinnn (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Gaming-Laptop für ~700€*



airXgamer schrieb:


> Definiere "zocken". Minecraft in HD ohne Texture Pack oder PUBG?



Eher PUBG , sollte wenigstens laufen, mind. auf niedrigsten Einstellungen, wobei man das bei PUBG ja nie wirklich vorhersagen kann.


----------



## piinnn (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Gaming-Laptop für ~700€*



facehugger schrieb:


> Schau dir mal den hier an:
> 
> HP Pavilion 15-bc300ng schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> ...



Danke, ich sammel´ noch ein paar andere Vorschläge aber der ist defenitiv eine gute Variante


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Gaming-Laptop für ~700€*

Kannst du für 700€ so ziemlich vergessen, würde ich sagen. Anständige Gaming-Notebooks fangen bei 1000€ an und werden von jedem vernünftigen Desktop quer zersägt. Wenn er das Budget verdoppeln kann, dann kann er auch anständig PUBG drauf spielen. Davor brauchen wir darüber nicht reden.
gRU?; cAPS
EDIT: auf meinem aktuellen Notebook läuft PUBG gut. Also so, dass man keine spielerischen Nachteile bekommt, aber ohne Glanz und ohne Kür. Das Teil hat ca. 1400€ gekostet...


----------



## piinnn (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Gaming-Laptop für ~700€*



cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Kannst du für 700€ so ziemlich vergessen, würde ich sagen. Anständige Gaming-Notebooks fangen bei 1000€ an und werden von jedem vernünftigen Desktop quer zersägt. Wenn er das Budget verdoppeln kann, dann kann er auch anständig PUBG drauf spielen. Davor brauchen wir darüber nicht reden.
> gRU?; cAPS
> EDIT: auf meinem aktuellen Notebook läuft PUBG gut. Also so, dass man keine spielerischen Nachteile bekommt, aber ohne Glanz und ohne Kür. Das Teil hat ca. 1400€ gekostet...



hmm, okay leider reicht dafür das Budget nicht, dann wird er wohl nehmen müssen was geht.


----------



## Doenertaker (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Gaming-Laptop für ~700€*

Ich hatte es zwar noch nicht in den Händen und so richtig "Gaming" ist das auch nicht aber für diesen Preis bietet das E580 eigentlich ziemlich viel:

20KTA001GE, Lenovo Campus ThinkPad(R) E580 fur Studenten - CampusPoint - Notebooks fur Studenten, Schuler, Lehrkrafte und naturlich alle Anderen 

Ist dann zumindest schon ein Quadcore, ich schätze (!!) dass die Kühlung etwas besser als beim E480 ist und dann auch weniger gedrosselt wird. "Richtige" ThinkPad-Qualität darf man bei dem Preis natürlich nicht erwarten, aber es gibt immerhin einen kombinierten USB Type C mit Displayport+Ladefunktion und eine beleuchtete Tastatur, genau das was ich bei meinem Laptop vermisse  .


----------

